# Hello from Ontario!!



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

*About Me*-> My name is Kate. I will be 17years old on October 17th. I live in Ontario, Canada with 8 horses. 7 Standardbreds, 1 Thoroughbred. My family, for 3 generations, have been avid competitors in the harness racing industry. I have been riding horses since I was 2yrs. Ive been through many horses and ponies, lots of good times and heartbreaks with them. I am currently working on dressage, but would like to move into the jumping scene. I took lessons from the age of 8 until I was 14 at a dressage stable. Strangely enough mostly all we did was jump. Im not going to go around acting like I know everything about horses, but I do have experience in many corners of the industry. Ive been to rodeos, ive ridden westren, I work with standardbreds(harness racing), ive jumped, ive competed in dressage andthe thoroughbred racing industry has always caught my eye. If you would like to know anything else about me, just ask 

*About Nate*-> Nate is my 4 yrs old Thoroughbred gelding. He is chestnut and currently 16.3hh and still rising. His real name is Altonator but as you can tell, his nick name is Nate. I got him in April 2006. He was fresh off the racetrack and only trained for that one disipline. Long story short, I finally got him into 2 W/T classes at a dressage show and we placed 2nd in both. Not an amazing accomplishment but for me, I was pleased. He does have some issues which i will be addressing in other forums. If you have any questions about Nate, feel free to ask


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to The Horseforum Kate.


----------



## corby147 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey!
I am from ontario too!
what part are you from?


----------

